# Kniespezialist in Nürnberg gesucht



## SunTzu (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

da sich mein vorderes Kreuzband verabschiedet hat, wollte ich fragen ob jemand einen guten Kniespezialisten In Nürnberg oder Umgebung kennt, und welche Erfahrungen ihr mit einer Kreuzbandplastik gemacht habt.

Ich habe eigentlich vor nachdem die Genesung abgeschlossen ist 
( konservativ oder OP) das ich wieder Radfahren und auch Laufen (HM) möchte.

SuFu hab ich schon bemüht, aber die Posts sind meist schon 3 o. 4 Jahre alt, und ich wollt wissen ob es neuere Erfahrungen gibt.

Danke im voraus


----------



## WürfelRadler (6. Dezember 2008)

schau mal hier : http://www.ogp.de/

ist zwar nicht Nürnberg, aber hier war ich zumindest mit meiner Schulter
recht gut aufgehoben. Jeder der Ärzte hat ein eigenes Spezialgebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SunTzu (7. Dezember 2008)

straubing hab ich auch schon öfters gelesen
aber sprry, der thread heisst: "Kniespezialist in Nürnberg"
ein doc hier in der umgebung wäre nett


----------



## Ziegenzuechter (7. Dezember 2008)

moin suntzu,

das erste mal war ich bei dr. schiessler (früher in der allersberger str), der hatte mich allerdings bei meinem 2. kreuzbandriss (2004) aus der praxis geworfen, weil er meinem anliegen kein ohr geliehen hat! (der hatte anscheinend schon das quartal voll) ... also: finger weg von dem! hab auch schon aus anderen ecken negatives gehört...

genau das gegenteil - und da bin ich nun 2004 gelandet und jetzt im oktober (alle guten dinge sind 3!) leider wieder - hab ich von dr. kessler gehört und hab es selbst erfahren! 

sitzt allerdings in ansbach, im op-zentrum... macht aber seine sache richtig klasse!  ... konnte nach 3-4 wochen wieder mit straßentraining anfangen und hatte keinerlei nebenwirkungen, schmerzen oder wetterfühligkeiten...

http://www.op-zentrum.de/

straubing wäre die nächste wahl gewesen... soviel ich weiß, gibt es letztendlich wirklich nicht viel besseres im umkreis!


----------



## harry kroll (7. Dezember 2008)

hy,

dr. gruber im pinderpark in zirndorf. für die aussichtslosen fälle ist der 
immer gut.



ciao harry


----------



## twostroketomsi (9. Dezember 2008)

hallo

ich habe im herbst 2004 mein gerissenes kreuzband von doc eichhorn in straubing bzw. bad griesbach reparieren lassen. beste arbeit! keinerlei probleme, trotz biken und motocross! eichhorn rules. übrigens wurde die semitentenusis-sehne verwendet. rekonvaleszenz ca. 3 monate.

lg

tommes


----------



## Freddy (12. Dezember 2008)

@ Ziegenzuechter

Alter Schwede, 3 X-Bandrisse...alle in einem Knie?


----------



## Ziegenzuechter (13. Dezember 2008)

@freddy: nee, nee... 2x rechts, diesmal links...

'98: wirklich beim trialbiken (aus 2m höhe vom bike gesegelt)
'04: auf frisch gewischter treppe ausgerutscht (und trotzdem noch zum 4X gefahren... man probierts ja trotzdem  )
'08: wegen reifenplatzer am 2. trainingstag zum megavalance in alpe d'huez

...dafür halt weniger gebrochen, als manch andere kanditaten... einen freischuss hab ich nun noch, dann gibt's carbonplastinate.


----------



## SunTzu (13. Dezember 2008)

@harry

warst du da wohl selber, oder worasuf beruht deine ausage?


----------



## WürfelRadler (13. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Du auf viel Hokuspokus bzw. Voodo stehst,
bist du bei Dr. Gruber richtig  
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, er kann manchmal 
hoffnungslosen Fällen helfen.

Ich würde erst (wieder) zu ihm gehen, wenn andere nicht 
weiter kommen und auch andere Ursachen für die Beschwerden 
oder den Heilungsverlauf in Frage kommen.

Empfehlung: siehe oben (die Praxis ist direkt am Bahnhof)


----------



## Freddy (14. Dezember 2008)

@Ziegenzuechter

Ist die OP der Reruptur aufwendiger als die OP beim Erstriss?
Erst alte Bohrkanäle verschließen, Band rein usw....oder machen die das bei einer OP?

Anstatt die Künstlichen Carbonplastinate zu nehmen, könnte man ja auch versuchen ohne zu leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ziegenzuechter (14. Dezember 2008)

Freddy schrieb:


> @Ziegenzuechter
> 
> Ist die OP der Reruptur aufwendiger als die OP beim Erstriss?
> Erst alte Bohrkanäle verschließen, Band rein usw....oder machen die das bei einer OP?
> ...



hi freddy,

bei der kreuzband-op hast du zwei möglichkeiten: 1. die patella-sehne als kb-ersatz. 2. die semidinosonstwas-sehne. somit kannst du insgesamt 4 kb-risse mit eigenem material wieder herstellen - danach gehts nur noch mit ersatzplastik oder intensivem muskelaufbau. hat z.b. hilde gerg bei ihrem letzten worldcup gemacht, ist ohne kreuzbänder gefahren!

bohrkanäle gibts da nimmer... a, werden selbstauflösende schrauben verwendet. b, wächst auch der knochen wieder zu, sodass mit heilungsabschluß das knie wie neu ist.

kleiner haken: die endgültige festigkeit kommt erst nach ca. 6-8 monaten. bis dahin vorsichtiger biken, bzw. mit orthese...

die op läuft somit in einem zug ab. einzig bei knorpelschäden, wird bei der ersten op eigenmaterial entnommen und 2 wochen gezüchtet. bei der 2. op wieder eingesetzt und dann heißt es 8 wochen null belastung aufs bein und fleissig mit krücken laufen!


----------



## SunTzu (18. Dezember 2008)

Danke erstmal an alle, die heir was beigetragen haben.
ich hab nächsten dienstag nen termin in Ansbach - mal sehen was der doc spricht

hoffentlich bin ich bald wieder fit - ich will zumindest im sommer wieder RR bzw Schotterwege fahren können


----------



## Freddy (18. Dezember 2008)

@Ziegenzuechter

Tat die Reruptur genauso weh wie der erste riss?


----------



## Ziegenzuechter (19. Dezember 2008)

was nicht mehr da ist, kann nicht mehr weh tun! ... ein kreuzband fühlt sich so an, als wenn du mal an deinem ärmelbund von deinem pullie zupfst... so in etwa... es schnalzt und somit ists ab. beim aufstehn merkst du, das dein knie nach innen wegknickt und lässt das erstmal auf dich wirken...

beim ersten mal war ich im steinbrüchlein gesessen, hab gelacht und meine kumpels gerufen, das sie mich doch gerne mal aufheben möchten. das letzte mal wusste ich schon ganz gut bescheid. nach nem versuch aufzustehen, hab ich mein bike so hingestellt, das ich aufsteigen und noch bergab rollen konnte... fühlt sich halt an wie ein verstauchter knöchel, nur etwas weiter oben.


----------



## SunTzu (19. Dezember 2008)

bei mir hat der erste riss schon gar nicht so weh getan - konnte nach ca. 10 Minuten wieder heimradeln und gehen ging auch gut. nach einer woche war es aber mit joggen immer noch schlecht und drum bin ich zum arzt. 
ich hatte nicht gedacht, das mein Kb gerissen ist, weil ich keine schellugn oä hatte


----------



## Freddy (19. Dezember 2008)

Also mein erster riss tat hölle weh. Nach einiger Zeit war der Schmerz besser aber das Knie dick.
Bin vor 2 Wochen mit durchgestreckten bein in ein Loch getreten. Keine Schmerzen aber ein Knirschen im Knie. Der Arzt mein KB wäre Locker MRT im Januar. Bin mal gespannt was raus kommt. Der erste Riss ist 13 Jahre her. Schrauben sind noch drin. Wir sicher nicht einfach mit dem zweiten Ersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ziegenzuechter (25. Dezember 2008)

hi freddy,

allein in den letzten 4 jahren hat sich op-technisch bereits viel getan. inzwischen arbeiten die auch mit selbstauflösenden schrauben! kann sein, das dein altes gerümpel einfach drin bleibt und "außenrum" gebaut wird...

ich war auch bei mir überrascht, das ich nach 3-4 tagen nach meinem sturz wieder relativ gut laufen konnte, war anders als vor 4 jahren... kann man also nicht so pauschalisieren, wenn sich das KB verabschiedet.

viel glück jedenfalls allen, die im januar auf den tisch müssen und das es bei euch mit der reha genauso schnell und unkompliziert verläuft, wie bei mir!


ziege


----------



## SunTzu (25. Dezember 2008)

Danke ich hol mir dann von dir die Reha tipps


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Dezember 2008)

Jammerlappen ! Echt !


----------



## SunTzu (25. Dezember 2008)

ach, geh doch deine rolle traktieren


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Dezember 2008)

genau, dann könnt ihr ja weiterflennen ! frohes fest !


----------



## Ziegenzuechter (25. Dezember 2008)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> genau, dann könnt ihr ja weiterflennen ! frohes fest !



...steh DU morgen erstmal rechtzeitig auf: 12h vorm tiergarten is angesagt, ich klingel bei dir auch an der fensterscheibe!!!


----------



## SunTzu (13. Januar 2009)

so, OP gut verlaufen, knie fast micht mehr dick, man erkennt zumindest was es sein soll.
jetzt wart ich nur auf die termine für die KG, damit ich endlcih langsam wieder fit werde.

Ansbach ist echt ein guter tip. 
am 20.1 kommen die fäden raus und dann gehts so richtig aufwärts


----------



## Ganion (5. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich auch lange nach einem Kniespezialisten in der Gegend um Nürnberg gesucht habe, war ich auf den Thread hier gestossen und bin auch zu Dr. Kessler in Ansbach gegangen.

Und ich bin absolut zufrieden.... 3 Tage nach der OP keine Schmerzen mehr und jetzt 6 Wochen später ein sehr stabiles Knie. Ich fange jetzt wieder mit Joggen an - Crosstrainer und Biketrainer gehen schon sehr gut. Beim Gehen ist es noch etwas "unrund" - aber eher ein Gefühl, als ein konkretes Problem.

Ich kann Dr. Kessler nur empfehlen und btw. im Gegensatz zu Dr. Güssbacher in Nürnberg - der auch sehr gut sein soll - nimmt Dr. Kessler auch Kassenpatienten.

Also Danke Zusammen für den Tipp und ich schliesse mich eurer guten Meinung vollends an. In ca. 8 Wochen soll ich schon wieder die meisten Sportarten langsam angehen können... dann kann ich ja noch mal berichten.

Bis dann
Ganion


----------

